# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyHomeFileSharingWithFTPAndZeroconf

## Elfy

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ea...FTPAndZeroconf

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------


## mikewhatever

Thanks for the howto. It all worked nicely, except for the 'local_root' value. No matter what I put there, it logs into /.
I was hoping for better then samba transfer speeds, but it looks like this old Edimax router won't go faster then 8Mbps.

----------

